# Poor quality rubber from Dankung



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Purchase some tubing from Dankung about 8 weeks ago 10m of new 1632 and the same of 3050 it arrived about 4 weeks ago. Nothing wrong with the 1632 spot on but the 3050 was sticky and a more yellow/tan colour






. The one on the left is the new 3050. It was that sticky that when you tried to separate it it damaged the other piece of tubing and when I finally managed to make a band set it just snapped within 10 shots complete ????. Why bother sending out such poor quality produce when your going to get bad press and as far as I'm concerned you are only as good as your last job yer I will not be purchasing anything else from DANKUNG ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Devon. I'm not 'liking' your failed tubing, just your comment. I play 'one strike' baseball with all of my purchases. If I hear 'well you are our first customer to ever have this problem' then I lose my cool. Given the times we are in we could give them a shout and let them replace that tubing and toss in a frame or two for your patience. When I saw we I mean you. I ain't callin' nobody! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

The new 3050 is the bottom one just chrono new 1632 supposed to be better than old one well not so, exact same setup 8mm steel new 216 FPS old 233 FPS at 7’c


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Defective products can be found at any manufacturer or seller. A good seller will simply change the product without further ado. First you just need to write a claim.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

sorry to that you had a bad experience.I would get in touch with them and tell to make it rite


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear how bad the tubing was for you....I say contact them and complain...not cool!

I use both 1632 and 3050 for all my shooting and have had 100% success (so far) with tubing from slingshooting.com average above or below 14 days for a delivery with free shipping.

Cheers


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

So it fair to send defective product to a customer half way round the world and hope they don’t kick up a fuss,. I would have to wait at least 4 weeks mostly 6 weeks for a replacement. It isn’t the first time I had issues reguarding ordering items from Dankung. But it will be the last. I think I will return to slingshotting as I haven’t had any issues with the quality of there products


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Dankung sell top notch slingshots and accessories: just tell them about your experience, and I'm sure they will send you a new batch of tubes as a replacement.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I've had bad batches of tubing but very seldom. Malaysian QC can be wanting, plus vendors buy it by the mile and fill orders from their warehouses - I really doubt they culled out a bad batch just to piss you off. Write and explain the situation - my experience has been that they'll make it good. Also, Slingshooting claims they source some of their tubing from Dankung.*


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I’ve have order from Dankung for a number of year and I have issues with a few of the orders in one they even failed to send a catapult, at least 50% of there cocktail tube sets had holes through the side walls of the tube and were dangerous, ended up throwing them in the bin I’m sorry to say they quality control is just not good enough. My money will be spent else where!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A viable alternative with very good service and reasonable prices is Piao Yu (Aliexpress), if ever:

https://piaoyu.aliexpress.com/store/group/Rubber/2934060_513974159.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.pcShopHead_7591491.1_0_7


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I think a serious shooter must buy DANKUNG Premium tube, I have been using it for 8 years, excellent quality all the time


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

That looks like new old stock. If the rubber is discoloured and gummy/sticky it's no good. Resin rot has already set in and it can't be reversed.

The state of that elastic has nothing to do with factory quality but rather storage issues. It has probably been exposed to sunlight or ozone or other chemical contaminants.

Malaysia is a major supplier of latex to the world and ships out raw latex sheets as a commodity raw material. Actual manufacture of the final product usually happens somewhere else. Just because the latex is Malaysian doesn't mean that the product was manufactured there. And as far as QC is concerned it all depends on the factory it came out of and you can have poor QC anywhere. BUT those tubes are not a result of poor QC - they are suffering from a deteriorated/expired state.

Raw latex needs to be processed with additives and stabilisers added to the final product. Raw latex breaks down rather quickly as it is actually a protein that gives it its elastic properties. Even with additivies and stabilisers, elastic eventually expires and bad storage conditions will accelerate its demise.

I would make a claim to Dankung and give them one chance to make it right. That should never have been sent out.

And I want to add that Dankung is a seller and I would not regard them as a manufacturer. Items carrying the Dankung brand are most likely OEM products sourced from a factory. Even brands like Sumeike and Precise are OEM'd somewhere I believe...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

urbanshooter said:


> That looks like new old stock. If the rubber is discoloured and gummy/sticky it's no good. Resin rot has already set in and it can't be reversed.
> 
> The state of that elastic has nothing to do with factory quality but rather storage issues. It has probably been exposed to sunlight or ozone or other chemical contaminants.
> 
> ...


*Good info. I've heard that Hygenic Corp. has a large mfg operation in Malaysia. I wonder what percentage of slingshot tubing is made there and how many tubing manufacturers are operating in Asia.*


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like new old stock. If the rubber is discoloured and gummy/sticky it's no good. Resin rot has already set in and it can't be reversed.
> ...


I just know Hygenic's factory is in a smaller town about 2 hours drive from the main city. There is also a Linatex factory in Malaysia and I have actually been to that factory. Of course I didn't actually get to see the production facilities coz they are rather tight with security. I just got into their guest meeting rooms ... I didn't get any elastic off them either as the meeting was related to real estate...

Anyway, I don't think Hygenic would ever think of itself as a slingshot tube manufacturer. They just do tubes and other rubber stuff for wider applications. I think they use them for flowlines? I could be wrong but they certainly will not leave the factory as slingshot tubes. I believe the factory will send them out in bulk spools and they are repackaged by distributors for whatever application targeted? Hygenic would maintain stringent QC I am sure. And Linatex as well but Linatex is more industrial oriented.

While both these big factories are at my doorstep, I can't ever buy bands and tubes from them... they just don't retail.

As for how many manufacturers there are - I would say too many to count? Where latex/elastic processing is concerned, presently rubber gloves and condoms probably have the lion's share of activity... when Malaysia went into lock down for Covid, the world feared condom shortages 

There are rubber manufacturers throughout Asia. Thailand and Indonesia are also latex producers. Latex comes from a tropical tree, it's basically treebark sap. It gets cooked with acid (almost like cheese!) and goes through a process to get turned into raw sheets that are then distributed to manufacturers worldwide... It would be cheaper for China to import raw latex and process it rather than import a finished product. China's manufacturing might is rather impressive. They just churn out more - faster and cheaper than anyone else...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

urbanshooter said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > urbanshooter said:
> ...


*Excellent posts Urban. Tex Shooter use to sell Hygenic tubing, I prolly still have some. I think SimpleShot dealt with them also, still might for all I know.*


----------

